# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos sheet removal ??

## Rexyboy

I have just started renovating the ensuite in our house that was built in 1982/83. The walls (under tile) are lined with a compressed sheet board as shown in the pictures below. 
I have looked for markings on the back but I cant see anything at at this stage.  I removed a section but then started to get a bit suspicious that there might be a problem.  I am not sure if this accounts for much but the pattern on the back 'dot dash' pattern rather than the golf ball dimples that I usually think of for asbestos.  I am not sure if the photos below are clear but the board is the same patten as shown in this picture labelled Hardiflex http://asbestosremovalguide.com/wp-c...-hardiflex.jpg 
I know that testing is the only sure fire way of confirming but does anyone have some pointers in this case.  I am at the stage where I don't whether I should just don the PPE and remove the remainder of tiles and cover it all up or call in the professionals for a complete bathroom strip out.  Some advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks.

----------


## goldie1

1982 you are right on the change over period. You can either spend $100 and know for sure or just assume it 
is and act accordingly. I would get it tested if it was my place.

----------


## ringtail

Doesn't look like AC to me

----------


## Rexyboy

I finally sent a sample off for testing.  I will get the results back tomorrow night.  My money's on low level asbestos which will be a pain in the @rse.  Anyway, cross that bridge when I get to it.  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## intertd6

I would say that you might be pleasantly surprised, looks like cellulose fibre to me, I wonder whether sheets of that era contained both?
regards inter

----------


## Rexyboy

That was my only concern that it may be a mixture. The good news is that the report came back tonight and it was all clear. 
Happy days as I can now start ripping down some sheets and make a little progress. 
Thanks for everyone's help. I will post some progress pictures in the coming weeks.

----------

